# Catfish Tubs/Bait Tubs



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI, but Walmart has put their large pastic tubs (for Christmas decor) on clearance. Just today I saw tubs up to 39 gallons for $4.

These would make great tubs for guy to put their fish into for tournies (going to weigh in) or even homemade bait tanks.

Figured I'd tell everyone. I think I'm going tomorrow on my lunch break and guying 3 or 4.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just what you need, may I ask how many coolers do you presently own??? I know you have like 4-5 of mine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Dammit, I was just at walmart a couple hours ago and Ive been looking to see when they were marking those down, but tonite I didnt even think to look, I wanna get a couple of those big ones like that...:G


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

flathunter said:


> Just what you need, may I ask how many coolers do you presently own??? I know you have like 4-5 of mine


went by his house yesterday, seen him spray painting "LIVE FISH" on the sides of them. must be starting a pay pond fish hauling operation. i just kept driving......


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol. Yea, I'm guilty, I bet I've got 10 in the backyard.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Bought 3 of them a week after christmas, now talking the g/f into letting me use one as a bait tank is another story LOL, hows the phone working mellon?

Brandon


----------

